# Animated GIF in Firefox not working



## tuxfan (Jan 11, 2005)

I use Firefox 1.0. The problem is that whenever I am online, the GIF files don't animate  The same files animate when I open pages from HD. Any idea why this happens?


----------



## alib_i (Jan 11, 2005)

must be your firewall ...
Last time this happened to me .. it was my ZoneAlarm which was stopping the animations from playing ..
It is a move against those horrible ads .. you can disable it.

-----
alibi


----------



## aadipa (Jan 12, 2005)

It may be firewall, or proxi

Proxomitron does it and that gave me lot of problems


----------



## djmykey (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow i dont have both of them but still some of them dont animate any suggestions ??


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 12, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> must be your firewall ...
> Last time this happened to me .. it was my ZoneAlarm which was stopping the animations from playing ..
> It is a move against those horrible ads .. you can disable it.
> 
> ...



 You could be right!! I just upgraded zonealarm. But I can't disable firewall just for animations in browser. There must be some better (read *more secure*) way of doing it.


----------



## alib_i (Jan 12, 2005)

ohh no ..
no need to disable zone alarm ..

Go to 
Privacy -> Ad Blocking -> Custom -> uncheck Animation
This solved the problem for me !!

-----
alibi


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 13, 2005)

I have already done that yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 14, 2005)

The animation are not working in spite of changing the setting. Now I will have to once again dig thru the options once again  Or will wait till the 15 day trial period of ZoneAlarm Pro expires.


----------

